# Gaming laptop for 95K



## Maniparet (May 25, 2016)

*Budget* : 95K

*Primary Task *: Gaming.

*Brand* : No brand preference

*Weight* : Not a problem.

*HARD DISK *: 1TB HDD prefered. _But can settle for 750 or 500GB if the graphics performance is good compared to other models in same range.
_
*SCREEN* : 15.6 inch preferred. _But can settle for 14inch if the graphics performance is very good compared to other models in same range.
_
*Online Purchase place* : Amazon or Flipkart. My location is chennai in case you want to suggest physical stores.

*Additional notes* : 

1. Want to play games like Assassin's creed Syndicate and Witcher 3 in low graphics setting at good FPS or Medium graphics settings at playable FPS. 

2. Will be using the Blender animation software.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 25, 2016)

Maniparet said:


> *Budget* : 95K
> 
> *Primary Task *: Gaming.
> 
> ...




I would suggest Asus GL552VW.

Asus GL552VW ROG Series CN430T 90NB09I3-M05050 Core i7 (6th Gen) - (16 GB DDR4/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.94490  Price in India - Buy Asus GL552VW ROG Series CN430T 90NB09I3-M05050 Core i7 (6th Gen) - (16 GB DDR4/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Grey Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

Buy ASUS GL552VW ROG (Intel i7 6700 HQ /16GB DDR4 /1TB HDD + 128 GB M.2 SSD / GTX960M 4GB DDR5 / 15.6-inch Full HD Gaming Laptop / WIN 10) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

If only you got a PC, the things you could get for 95K.


----------



## PratikV (May 25, 2016)

I own a MSI GS70 2QE Stealth Edition.
Before you purchase any gaming Laptop.Do check the battery life and its benchmarks on different sites. 
The above config looks power hungry, if you could ditch things like DVD Drive then best.



D@rekills4 said:


> I would suggest Asus GL552VW.
> 
> Asus GL552VW ROG Series CN430T 90NB09I3-M05050 Core i7 (6th Gen) - (16 GB DDR4/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.94490  Price in India - Buy Asus GL552VW ROG Series CN430T 90NB09I3-M05050 Core i7 (6th Gen) - (16 GB DDR4/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Grey Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2016)

Ask Azom for a quote. Don't get anything below 970M for the budget TBH.


----------



## Maniparet (May 25, 2016)

Asus GL552VW seems to be good a configuration. Thanks for the suggestion.

- - - Updated - - -

I am also considering the custom laptops by AZOM. I did not know about this seller till now. Thanks for this suggestion *SaiyanGoku*.


----------



## azvnoit (May 25, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> I would suggest Asus GL552VW.


+1 for Asus GL552VW. Give MSI GS70 2QE Stealth Edition a look if price is in budget.



PratikV said:


> I own a MSI GS70 2QE Stealth Edition.


How much did you get it for and from where? 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask Azom for a quote. Don't get anything below 970M for the budget TBH.


970M from Azom would be around over 1lac, but confirm from them once.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> 970M from Azom would be around over 1lac, but confirm from them once.



Even then, which other OEM would give 970M at that price?


----------



## PratikV (May 25, 2016)

Sorry to disappoint you but i currently live in UK and got it from Overclockers.co.uk. It was pretty cheap and with Siberia V2 Red edition. around 1.02L total.



azvnoit said:


> +1 for Asus GL552VW. Give MSI GS70 2QE Stealth Edition a look if price is in budget.
> 
> 
> How much did you get it for and from where?
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2016)

PratikV said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but i currently live in UK and got it from Overclockers.co.uk. It was pretty cheap and with Siberia V2 Red edition. around 1.02L total.



In India, cheapest msi laptop with 970M costs around 130k.


----------



## PratikV (May 25, 2016)

But i have to say This is one of the Best decision to buy this laptop. 
No DVD Drive so no Bulky part, neither needed a CD or DVD Drive nor i carry a Portable one.

With HDMI and DP cables i can connect up to 3 Monitors/TV's. I use 2 daily. one for gaming other for Online TV.
With few apps like CheVolume, Flutter i can fully utilize Gesture control and Speaker management.

But to a lot, Battery can be a problem down the line thats why everyone needs to be sure when buying a gaming laptop. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> In India, cheapest msi laptop with 970M costs around 130k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2016)

PratikV said:


> But to a lot, Battery can be a problem down the line thats why everyone needs to be sure when buying a gaming laptop.



Gaming isn't meant to be done on battery power.


----------



## PratikV (May 26, 2016)

Amen.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Gaming isn't meant to be done on battery power.


----------



## bingoa (May 28, 2016)

Think Azom are the only guys who can offer 970M laptop below 1.1 lacs.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2016)

In India you have to settle for a 960M under 1 lakh.

So I'll suggest that you buy laptop from Paytm with cashback... Check Asus GL552VW or G501 or G551(It has 4K screen) or Lenovo Y700

G551 has 10k cashback in Paytm, its basically a fully loaded GL552VW with 4K display

G501 is like a ultrabook

Y700 is costly compared to GL552


----------



## dkdhanda8 (May 28, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> In India you have to settle for a 960M under 1 lakh.
> 
> So I'll suggest that you buy laptop from Paytm with cashback... Check Asus GL552VW or G501 or G551(It has 4K screen) or Lenovo Y700
> 
> ...


Gl552vw (metal lid )on Flipkart is for 88k (WS retailer) isn't it better deal as I think Flipkart has better customer care as compared to paytm? 
Also I am thinking about buying laptop next month after state pmt >.> , should I wait for pascal or not as I'll try to get hmm maybe laptop with 1060m but I don't think they will come soon in India .


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2016)

dkdhanda8 said:


> Gl552vw (metal lid )on Flipkart is for 88k (WS retailer) isn't it better deal as I think Flipkart has better customer care ass compared to paytm?
> Also I am thinking about buying laptop next month after state pmt >.> , should I wait for pascal or not as I'll try to get hmm maybe laptop with 1060m but I don't think they will come soon in India .



Yeah they won't come to India anytime soon... I guess maybe Dec'16 or 2017

Yeah the metal lid is a fully loaded one (16GB RAM + SSD). It is a good choice.
Asus G551 costs, 1 lakh, but with cashback its effective price will be 90k... It has a different design compared to GL552 & has a 4K display (It also has SSD)

As far as Paytm vs Flipkart, yeah FK is better, but at the end of the day you have to contact Asus for any problem in the laptop, not FK or paytm, unless you get a damaged laptop (I bought my laptop from Paytm with 10k cashback, didn't get the backpack, but saving 10k was worth it)


----------



## dkdhanda8 (May 29, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Yeah they won't come to India anytime soon... I guess maybe Dec'16 or 2017
> 
> Yeah the metal lid is a fully loaded one (16GB RAM + SSD). It is a good choice.
> Asus G551 costs, 1 lakh, but with cashback its effective price will be 90k... It has a different design compared to GL552 & has a 4K display (It also has SSD)
> ...


Is 4k worth it lol I think the battery drain will be more and i like metal lid more


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2016)

dkdhanda8 said:


> Is 4k worth it lol I think the battery drain will be more and i like metal lid more



Yeah 4K will draw more battery, but it has cashback of 10k, whereas GL552VW doesn't.... Maybe you can wait for a few weeks & maybe there will be a 10k cashback in GL552 too

(Personally I like the metallic GL552 & G501.... If I was in your place, I will buy one among them... Both of them are good)
*www.asus.com/in/Notebooks/ROG-G501VW/
Last I checked, it costed 95k


----------



## HE-MAN (May 30, 2016)

Buy Asus ROG GL552VW-CN426T (Intel i7 6700 HQ / 8 GB DDR 4 /1TB HDD / GTX960M 4GB DDR5 / 15.6-inch Full HD Gaming Laptop / WIN 10) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

check this link. There are two more seller and one is offering it for 81,766rs


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> Buy Asus ROG GL552VW-CN426T (Intel i7 6700 HQ / 8 GB DDR 4 /1TB HDD / GTX960M 4GB DDR5 / 15.6-inch Full HD Gaming Laptop / WIN 10) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i
> 
> check this link. There are two more seller and one is offering it for 81,766rs



You will get the non metallic version for 81k ... Also no SSD.... MOST PROBABLY... Contacting the seller would be wise before buying


----------



## dkdhanda8 (May 30, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> You will get the non metallic version for 81k ... Also no SSD.... MOST PROBABLY... Contacting the seller would be wise before buying


Its listed as metallic version . Though m.2 ssd are quiet expensive in India Samsung 250 GB for 8-9k and 128 GB for 4-5k and RAM too would cost like 2-3k I guess . So I think it's better to wait for other (higher capacity ) model as it was selling for about 88k .

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 1, 2016)

MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop

Windows 10 Home / Windows 10 Pro
Latest 6th Gen. Intel® Core™ i7 processor
NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 960M graphics with higher performance
15.6" Full HD (1920x1080), 94%NTSC wide-view panel
NVMe M.2 SSD by PCIe Gen3 X4 up to 2200MB/s speed(Optional)
USB 3.0 Type-C reversible plug
Nahimic Sound Technology delivering 360⁰ immersive audio experience
Audio Boost enhancing the gaming headset sound detail and sound stage
Keyboard by Steelseries with better tactile feedback
Exclusive SHIFT technology boosts performance under controlled noise & temperature
Exclusive Cooler Boost 3 Technology
Matrix Display supporting 4K output up to 2 external monitors


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop
> 
> Windows 10 Home / Windows 10 Pro
> Latest 6th Gen. Intel® Core™ i7 processor
> ...




Why do you keep recommending overpriced MSI laptops with 960M when OP can get better configs?


----------



## lime (Jun 2, 2016)

Well worth the investment.  Y700 its the best laptop for gamers. Check out the price  Lenovo y700  here


----------

